# 2014 Teryx2 800 Front 2" Receiver



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone

I am picking up my new Teryx this week and want to know if anyone has seen a front mount that will give me a 2" receiver for my New Teryx 800 2 Seater.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Other than if you had an aftermarket or custom built bumper you could add one too, I have not.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Polaris. I haven't seen one either. My nephew had one for his Rhino. It was awesome cause you could throw a draw bar with a shackle to use for winching out. I'll have to find a welder i guess.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Just picked her up. First ride in the am. Can't wait. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk 2


----------

